# 16v race engine builder wanted



## Scirocco521 (Jul 16, 2019)

I have been racing a 1988 Scirocco 16v for 3 years in Lemons,Champcar and AER. I am looking for someone to build a reliable engine for endurance racing. I am in Allentown, Pa and would like to find someone within a 2 hour radius.. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Marc


----------

